# Who is Your Favorite Breeder?



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

So the breeder that I really liked before has started going down a path I don't like, so I'm starting my search anew for a future breeder. I see a lot of people ask for location-specific breeders and then there's always a response of "don't limit yourself with location." It just got me thinking, who are your guys' favorite breeders? Either you just really like the look of their dogs, the performance of their dogs, or just think that they're a good asset to the GSD breed.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I do not post or share where I got my dog. I am also a fan of American show lines, and I think that places me in the minority.

But in general, I really like the Karizma lines and like what I've seen of temperaments and conformation.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

W/L herding, tracking and search dogs-Julia Priest in Galt.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have not had many experience with many breeders but I cannot boast enough about max and he is asl and has not left my side since my health got derailed or even prior. Jessica Torres from woodhaven kennels southhampton New Jersey. Max- Woodhaven’s hot stuff. Also Hollow hills Beth dillenbeck is where we got Luna- Aluna vom hohlen huegel a wgsl. A great family dog that fits right in she is pure delight. I don’t know the breeder to our first Gsd a working line. I have been happy with all my Gsds. Each different, each with many skills and versatile dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I do not post or share where I got my dog. I am also a fan of American show lines, and I think that places me in the minority.
> 
> But in general, I really like the Karizma lines and like what I've seen of temperaments and conformation.


I love love my American showline!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I won't be in the market for a pup for a few years yet. However, it's never too early to start planning. There are many many excellent breeders with in a 10 hour drive of me. But, I want my next pup to be a sportwaffen pup. I have had the pleasure of training with them a couple times now. I really like the dogs and I trust nate 100% to place me with the best dog for my goals.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Wolfstraum on here - Lee has a solid program with excellent working line dogs. I am fortunate enough to have met many of her pups over the years, and I have her bloodlines, going on 4th generation. She is extremely knowledgeable about the breed, bloodlines and what they bring into the pedigree via drives, temperament and health, and her lines have great working ability but are in family homes at the same time.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

mnm said:


> Wolfstraum on here - Lee has a solid program with excellent working line dogs. I am fortunate enough to have met many of her pups over the years, and I have her bloodlines, going on 4th generation. She is extremely knowledgeable about the breed, bloodlines and what they bring into the pedigree via drives, temperament and health, and her lines have great working ability but are in family homes at the same time.


Yes, I would also get a wolfstraum in a heart beat.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I like all three lines, each for different reasons. Knowing favorite breeders only helps if they produce the lines you want.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Have watched Weberhaus for many years... Kept track of progeny, etc..

After years of research, communication and stalking I finally have my Weberhaus girl. Definitely worth the wait. I consider Malinda a good friend. Excellent experience so far and my pup could not be more perfect for my needs.

Weberhaus has my vote.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Elizabeth your pup is gorgeous. <3 What were you looking to get out of her? Sables are definitely my favorite. 

I also feel a bit lost as far as breeders to know because it seems a lot of the good breeders don't have websites and operate mostly on word of mouth (which is awesome being able to do that). I suppose the only way to really find people is to get out there and get active in the community and such, but it's hard when I don't have a dog to take with me and such to all these cool clubs and events that I want to participate in. T^T


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I train and compete in ipo along with a few other sports so was looking for a dog to continue with. I had to retire my older girl due to a knee injury. 

I wanted a dog that was extremely stable, confident, pushy, drivey, naturally engaged and wanted to work with me yet could live in the city in an apartment setting. Health was another huge factor.

Malinda carried the bloodlines I sought. Similar to my retired girl. 

She had an awesome reputation in the working world and even more so in the breed. Extremely knowledgeable, honest and happy to tell me the truth about her dogs. What they produced, what they were like, etc. Watched several progeny grow up and be successful. I also knew what the lines produced since I worked one and kept close eyes on others more local to me.

My pup is exactly what I wanted and more. She keeps getting better and better as she matures and I'm excited to start really seeing her shine as we continue working together. She is only 18 weeks so still a baby.

Colour and gender weren't important to us, we really just wanted a companion that could work and live life with us. We got way more than that.

I flew from Ontario, Canada to Kansas, US, stayed with them and met her dogs, watched them do some work and just get to know them. It was an amazing experience and I really consider Malinda a good friend.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'd still go out to the clubs, get to know people. Watch the dogs and keep a log of what you like and dislike. Ask about the breedings of these dogs, look for similarities, etc. This is how you learn.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I would also highly recommend Marsha at 

http://www.traumwolfen.com/

I'm not easily impressed, but the pups I have seen from her kennel have never failed to leave a VERY favorable impression!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I love my Wolfstraum puppy ... well if 11 months and 78 pounds is still considered a puppy, lol! Lee is incredibly knowledgeable about the breed and very careful in her selection of dogs in her breedings. Very well rounded dogs that can do anything from sport to being a companion animal. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend or get another puppy from her program. 

I also like what I have seen and heard about Marsha at Traumwolfen and Lisa at Zu Treuen Händen - both are also members of the forum here.

Omen


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> I love my Wolfstraum puppy ... well if 11 months and 78 pounds is still considered a puppy, lol! Lee is incredibly knowledgeable about the breed and very careful in her selection of dogs in her breedings. Very well rounded dogs that can do anything from sport to being a companion animal. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend or get another puppy from her program.
> 
> I also like what I have seen and heard about Marsha at Traumwolfen and Lisa at Zu Treuen Händen - both are also members of the forum here.
> 
> Omen


He is such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are a lot of good breeders out there. Just go to a club and watch the dogs.

I have a dog from Sitz vs Hose, who breeds with Olgameister as a partner. Love him and all the dogs I've seen from them. They have a male puppy from their last litter still for sale. Looks like he'll be a very nice IPO dog.
I really like the dogs at Warkonhaus. Very impressed with both working ability and temperament. She had a really nice litter due soon.
IBSO K9 has nice dogs.
Love the last litter from Vom Evolution and she will be repeating it.

All east coast breeders but they all ship.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> I do not post or share where I got my dog. I am also a fan of American show lines, and I think that places me in the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> But in general, I really like the Karizma lines and like what I've seen of temperaments and conformation.



I like Karizma too. Scarlet’s sire is a Karizma dog.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I'd still go out to the clubs, get to know people. Watch the dogs and keep a log of what you like and dislike. Ask about the breedings of these dogs, look for similarities, etc. This is how you learn.


Absolutely. I can tell you about a breeder I like and why I like them, but those reasons may not be relevant to you. Or you might just plain not like the dogs. Or you might not like my dog. Going and seeing dogs for yourself is ideal if you can swing it.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Gabor-Von Tajgetosz. Dari-Van den Heuvel K9. Nate-Sportwaffen! Wanda-Kleinen Hain! Camilla-Sentinel Harts!


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

AkariKuragi said:


> I suppose the only way to really find people is to get out there and get active in the community and such, but it's hard when I don't have a dog to take with me and such to all these cool clubs and events that I want to participate in. T^T


It's actually easier to visit clubs and meet people when you don't have a dog yet. When you bring a dog, you will of course be really busy attending to the puppy or dog. So the best time to get started getting to know people is before you get a dog.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Jenny720 said:


> I love love my American showline!


I love them too, 2 of the best dogs I have ever had.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I like a breeder who finds what I want. My wants change with each dog. So my breeder might change.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Have watched Weberhaus for many years... Kept track of progeny, etc..
> 
> After years of research, communication and stalking I finally have my Weberhaus girl. Definitely worth the wait. I consider Malinda a good friend. Excellent experience so far and my pup could not be more perfect for my needs.
> 
> Weberhaus has my vote.



I second this. I met with her awhile back and she was EXTREMELY helpful, answered all questions and I left with a good feeling about the business, her dogs and her knowledge. I haven't had that "good" feeling recently when dealing with other breeders.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Me. :grin2: LOL


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I'd still go out to the clubs, get to know people. Watch the dogs and keep a log of what you like and dislike. Ask about the breedings of these dogs, look for similarities, etc. This is how you learn.


You know the problem I find when going out to the clubs? People usually can't even tell me who their dog's parents are! I am lucky if they remember the name of the kennel that bred him/her!

I get much better info from websites like this, from the people who really know their lines and have researched them.

As an example, I met a new member recently who has a female that looks SO much like Eska that I am sure they must be closely related. I wanted to see the pedigree, but all they could tell me was the kennel is in Quebec. Fine, send me an e-mail!

The next time we met up, she told me the kennel was Wendelin, but she couldn't remember the name of the parents. I am STILL waiting on that e-mail from her, though I see Wendelin had a litter last year that was line bred on some of the same dogs Eska has in her pedigree.

I just will never 'get' people who know nothing about their dog's pedigrees...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL - Lisa hahaha just like our friend Ms Wolfstraum - Lee

I sort of like what I have and I sure can appreciate some real good sound logical breeding when I see it -

It would be terribly wrong if a breeder didn't like what they had . 

On another thread , a person in Kosovo looking for a GSD I have recommended you , Lisa, and Lee and Anne of Adlerstein and I hopefully mycobrarac (if I didn't I should have) .

no chopped liver - lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No one has mentioned T17 yet. I have been watching with interest as they went through their first and second litters. 
The one thing that struck me was seeing the interaction with the pups, and I finally nailed down what I was seeing. They raise, handle and train these pups as if they were going to be the ones living with them. All the pups. They work with the different personalities and temperaments instead of pigeonholing them. 
I am guessing this gets harder with more dogs and more litters but it truly is awesome to watch. 
I keep track of breeders that I like, and add or subtract from my list as I feel necessary. It's personal for me so my list will not be someone elses. I think people need to look for what suits them and in some cases that may be something that others would never say yes to.
To me a dog is a living, breathing, sentient being that I plan on sharing my world with for many years. It isn't about titles or trophies, it's a planned partnership that I need to live with. The breeder is a huge part of that, and I would be trusting them to select this mythical beast so the personal vibe I get is important.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I would also recommend the breeder I got Eska from. They have 2 litters planned for this spring. One of them is going to be from Eska's sister, Evi. Melissa tries to produce dogs that can do real work, and a number of their dogs have gone to police and military homes. They are a small breeder, and pups are well socialized before going to their new homes. Melissa also does flirt pole work with them to test their potential for working and IPO.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/112502355438146/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sabis said "No one has mentioned T17 yet."

sure have - lol -- that mycobraracr "mycobra" ---- mentioned him on this thread and many others 

one to watch for -- 

there are some good "domestic" (opposite of foreign) breeders that we need to support 

so far on the list , at least the people I mentioned -- each one has a long term plan -- non of them breed to
be popular - they breed to be good


shout out to mycobra - not chopped liver


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

carmspack said:


> Sabis said "No one has mentioned T17 yet."
> 
> sure have - lol -- that mycobraracr "mycobra" ---- mentioned him on this thread and many others
> 
> ...


Haha, noticed that you had mentioned him but it wouldn't let me edit. 

It's been great watching those first two litters.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not as familiar with the other lines, but for working lines there are a lot of great breeders(some already mentioned like Lee, Lisa, and Anne Kent, they're all fantastic!) here are some that come to mind (I'm forgetful so please don't take any personally if I unintentionally skipped!)
Kulla Dogs
T17 Working Dogs
Zo Slovenskeho Dvora
Rebel Yelle (Have a really nice litter coming up)
Glaurung
Wildhaus
Blackthorn
Brimwylf
Patiala(Ajay Singh)

I know I'm forgetting some but hopefully that'll help you get started


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've got a good little list of breeders that I'll look to when I am finally in the position to get a puppy. If only rent wasn't so expensive. -_-;;;;



Cschmidt88 said:


> I'm not as familiar with the other lines, but for working lines there are a lot of great breeders(some already mentioned like Lee, Lisa, and Anne Kent, they're all fantastic!) here are some that come to mind (I'm forgetful so please don't take any personally if I unintentionally skipped!)
> Kulla Dogs
> T17 Working Dogs
> Zo Slovenskeho Dvora
> ...


Cshmidt I've been keeping an eye on your breeding projects already! You seem to do good work with your dogs and they are lovely. : ) Look forward to seeing how you move forward with your program.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

carmspack said:


> It would be terribly wrong if a breeder didn't like what they had .


Agree. Why breed if you don't want to work what you produce?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would hope most breeders would keep back and work what they produce. I know I look for that in the breeders I use.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

carmspack said:


> LOL - Lisa hahaha just like our friend Ms Wolfstraum - Lee
> 
> I sort of like what I have and I sure can appreciate some real good sound logical breeding when I see it -
> 
> ...



Of course - LOL I am my own favorite breeder! Look how many dogs I have had from me! :rofl:

and Traumwolfen is there too.....she started with one of my pups and is still incorporating my lines....

My favorite breeders may have totally different ideals and goals than I do - but they will share certain common traits - they have titled and trained dogs who they either got as pups and then used to breed from, or titled and trained dogs that they have bred. You can see a plan, a family in their litters....generations of dogs.... And they are not high volume, mass market breeders importing dog after dog with titles and having litter after litter...the dogs are a passion - NOT a revenue stream.....frankly - I can't see how anyone can responsibly place 50 or more puppies a year!!!!


Lee


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Cschmidt88 said:


> I'm not as familiar with the other lines, but for working lines there are a lot of great breeders(some already mentioned like Lee, Lisa, and Anne Kent, they're all fantastic!) here are some that come to mind (I'm forgetful so please don't take any personally if I unintentionally skipped!)
> Kulla Dogs
> T17 Working Dogs
> Zo Slovenskeho Dvora
> ...


This is an awesome list of WLs. What about someone who wants a Showline? I haven’t seen any good lists of those breeders. I use to have a list, but too many have retired from breeding.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> This is an awesome list of WLs. What about someone who wants a Showline? I haven’t seen any good lists of those breeders. I use to have a list, but too many have retired from breeding.


Unfortunately since I am not experienced with show line dogs I cannot recommend them. IMO it would be irresponsible of me to recommend breeders just based off of popularity and not knowing the individual lines and such.

The only show line breeder I can recommend from personal experience is von den Baren. Who breeds long coat WGSLs. If I knew more, I would happily list them! ^_^"


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

AkariKuragi said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've got a good little list of breeders that I'll look to when I am finally in the position to get a puppy. If only rent wasn't so expensive. -_-;;;;
> 
> Cshmidt I've been keeping an eye on your breeding projects already! You seem to do good work with your dogs and they are lovely. : ) Look forward to seeing how you move forward with your program.


Thank you for the kind words! ^_^" I'm nervous but excited about stepping into the next generation!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

No real favorites here, but I do appreciate those breeders that share their knowledge on the forum. I'm sure that information has helped many people in their searches. Outside of the dogs produced by local breeders, most of those I see here come from breeders on the west side of the U.S. I like what I've seen from Taylorhof/Chris Taylor. A good friend of mine has one, a Gordon daughter and I'd take her in a heart beat.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dz0qp5 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I love love my American showline!
> ...


I have had the same experience as well!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cschmidt88 said:


> LuvShepherds said:
> 
> 
> > This is an awesome list of WLs. What about someone who wants a Showline? I haven’t seen any good lists of those breeders. I use to have a list, but too many have retired from breeding.
> ...


The reason is I can count on my fingers how many show line breeders and or people here who own showline dogs on this forum which they and myself had mentioned. That is why there is no long and elaborate list. 
I have a slew of showline breeders I can recommend but never owned a dog From but would. There seems to many reputable breeders in the gsd world of all lines I do wonder if this is true in other breeds. I found it more difficult to search for more reputablebreeds regarding other breeds in past.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nigel said:


> No real favorites here, but I do appreciate those breeders that share their knowledge on the forum. I'm sure that information has helped many people in their searches. Outside of the dogs produced by local breeders, most of those I see here come from breeders on the west side of the U.S. I like what I've seen from *Taylorhof*/Chris Taylor. A good friend of mine has one, a Gordon daughter and I'd take her in a heart beat.


Oh crap! "Taylor made working dogs", not "hof"


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> No one has mentioned T17 yet. I have been watching with interest as they went through their first and second litters.
> The one thing that struck me was seeing the interaction with the pups, and I finally nailed down what I was seeing. They raise, handle and train these pups as if they were going to be the ones living with them. All the pups. They work with the different personalities and temperaments instead of pigeonholing them.
> I am guessing this gets harder with more dogs and more litters but it truly is awesome to watch.
> I keep track of breeders that I like, and add or subtract from my list as I feel necessary. It's personal for me so my list will not be someone elses. I think people need to look for what suits them and in some cases that may be something that others would never say yes to.
> To me a dog is a living, breathing, sentient being that I plan on sharing my world with for many years. It isn't about titles or trophies, it's a planned partnership that I need to live with. The breeder is a huge part of that, and I would be trusting them to select this mythical beast so the personal vibe I get is important.




Thank you so much! I've read this about five times. I'm glad you have noticed what we do. My wife and I spend a lot of time with our puppies. As you mentioned, we raise them as if we were keeping them all. To us, it really lets us get to know their personalities so that we can place them appropriately. We also look at our puppies as our dogs. Even after they go to their new homes. They're mine. 

We plan on only having one breeding female at a time. As others touched on, I believe in knowing my female in and out before breeding. I've had Kimber since 8 weeks old. I trained with her breeder. I've worked a lot of her siblings. I've worked her sire. I've handled and decoyed her dam. I handled and trialed Kimber's "aunt". There was a plan and a reason I chose that litter. Once Kimber was born, I spent multiple days a week in the whelping kennel interacting with her litter. My next breeding dog WILL be out of Kimber. So for me, I have tons more respect for breeders who work, title and breed their own dogs. 

One of my favorite quotes: "The breeder on a small scale, one who works with one or two bitches, is the most suitable breeder for service dogs because he can care for his breeding animals and their progeny to such an extent that he can produce strong sound animals that can be trained."


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> This is an awesome list of WLs. What about someone who wants a Showline? I haven’t seen any good lists of those breeders. I use to have a list, but too many have retired from breeding.


I second von den Baren for a SL breeder. I know her personally and have worked a few of her dogs. Actually, I just spent the day with her yesterday. 

A WL breeder I'd also keep my eye on is Dakonic GSD's. Celeste puts a ton of time into her dogs. She does so many different things with them that she truly understands their strengths and weakness' and how to improve them. She has some of the most well rounded dogs I've met.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad to see Von den Baren mentioned. My wife is researching for a future pup and likes the coaties.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> I second von den Baren for a SL breeder. I know her personally and have worked a few of her dogs. Actually, I just spent the day with her yesterday.


They have nice looking dogs. I don’t know how I missed that kennel when I was researching.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Thank you so much! I've read this about five times. I'm glad you have noticed what we do. My wife and I spend a lot of time with our puppies. As you mentioned, we raise them as if we were keeping them all. To us, it really lets us get to know their personalities so that we can place them appropriately. We also look at our puppies as our dogs. Even after they go to their new homes. They're mine.
> 
> We plan on only having one breeding female at a time. As others touched on, I believe in knowing my female in and out before breeding. I've had Kimber since 8 weeks old. I trained with her breeder. I've worked a lot of her siblings. I've worked her sire. I've handled and decoyed her dam. I handled and trialed Kimber's "aunt". There was a plan and a reason I chose that litter. Once Kimber was born, I spent multiple days a week in the whelping kennel interacting with her litter. *My next breeding dog WILL be out of Kimber*. So for me, I have tons more respect for breeders who work, title and breed their own dogs.
> 
> One of my favorite quotes: "The breeder on a small scale, one who works with one or two bitches, is the most suitable breeder for service dogs because he can care for his breeding animals and their progeny to such an extent that he can produce strong sound animals that can be trained."


So should we be watching for a litter from Areli in the future? And what are plans for C litter?

You deserve recognition. You have worked hard and you both put your hearts into this. As Carmen said, the breeders that do it right deserve recognition and support.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> So should we be watching for a litter from Areli in the future? And what are plans for C litter?
> 
> You deserve recognition. You have worked hard and you both put your hearts into this. As Carmen said, the breeders that do it right deserve recognition and support.



Thank you :grin2: I'm hunting, but not super hard yet for our next stud. Honestly, I'm really focusing on getting some more titles on Kimber. I didn't do much with her last year and that makes me sad. So in April we are trialing for her Police Dog 3. I'm hoping by this fall to do a PDC and PSA1 as well. 

Areli is turning out to be a super nice dog. I really love her. I've always taken Kimber just about everywhere I go, and I've been doing the same with Areli. It's always me and my girls lol. But, I still haven't decided if Areli is going to be my next breeding dog. I've had multiple other breeders, tell me they'd breed her in a heart beat, but I'm still undecided. Areli and I are going to Colorado this week, then we trial for her FO two weeks from today. So the next two weeks will tell me even more about her. She also still needs her health testing done, because I've been slacking lol. 

Trying to stay unbiased is really difficult. I've learned every breeder has a standard. They are not all the same. Some breeders are willing to put up with things that others aren't. No dog is perfect. You always hear people say that. Yet you never hear about the compromises or possibly struggles that some go through. Not to mention every breeder test their dogs differently. Some are willing to look past some things as long as another aspect of the dog is perfect. I have learned through our first two litters, that what I thought I wanted to produce and what I want to produce now are different. I'm learning what I feel is the most important. Now that's a collection of things, but still. One thing I will say for everyone reading this thread. Go to breeders who are honest. At least that way you know what you're really getting.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> This is an awesome list of WLs. What about someone who wants a Showline? I haven’t seen any good lists of those breeders. I use to have a list, but too many have retired from breeding.


I keep my recommendations under my hat. I am pretty familiar with the show line breeders local to me, and I have definite likes, but I'm not going to put that out on a public forum. It's dubious enough to me that people can look at my dog and tell who her sire is. Not that it's a problem in real life (if I meet you and you ask, I have no trouble sharing her breeder, her sire and dam, etc.), but I've only posted a handful of photos of her here, because of that.

But there aren't many of us who are "in" show lines, and that's probably part of it.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

> One of my favorite quotes: "The breeder on a small scale, one who works with one or two bitches, is the most suitable breeder for service dogs because he can care for his breeding animals and their progeny to such an extent that he can produce strong sound animals that can be trained."


Mycobra, did Von Stephanitz say that? I like that quote, too!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunsilver said:


> Mycobra, did Von Stephanitz say that? I like that quote, too!



Yup! It's amazing the things he said. How the dogs are being bred and played out these days. It's like he had a crystal ball into the future.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

von Stephanitz - hahaha -- I was guessing some old bon mot from either myself or Cliff -- we have said it .
So important to really really KNOW the female and understand all the reasons for her "being".
Too many spend the attention on the male .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Trying to stay unbiased is really difficult. I've learned every breeder has a standard. They are not all the same. Some breeders are willing to put up with things that others aren't. No dog is perfect. You always hear people say that. Yet you never hear about the compromises or possibly struggles that some go through. Not to mention every breeder test their dogs differently. Some are willing to look past some things as long as another aspect of the dog is perfect. I have learned through our first two litters, that what I thought I wanted to produce and what I want to produce now are different. I'm learning what I feel is the most important. Now that's a collection of things, but still. One thing I will say for everyone reading this thread. Go to breeders who are honest. At least that way you know what you're really getting.


With Karlo, I want a pup out of him super bad, but have talked a few out of using him because I know their female isn't what would be best for what "I" would want for a puppy with the breeding match. Knowing each dog is really important IMO, when it does come to pairing.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

carmspack said:


> von Stephanitz - hahaha -- I was guessing some old bon mot from either myself or Cliff -- we have said it .
> So important to really really KNOW the female and understand all the reasons for her "being".
> Too many spend the attention on the male .



Yes! Yes! Yes! You have to know the female. Really you have to know both dogs in and out. That's what I find the hardest when looking for studs. I feel like half the people I talk to, don't really know their dogs. That doesn't help me when trying to find a match for my dog. 



onyx'girl said:


> With Karlo, I want a pup out of him super bad, but have talked a few out of using him because I know their female isn't what would be best for what "I" would want for a puppy with the breeding match. Knowing each dog is really important IMO, when it does come to pairing.


Yes! That's why I appreciate people who are honest about their dogs. It's what gave me some comfort when using Colt. Chris was straight up about what she likes and doesn't like about him. That put the ball 100% in my court.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

AkariKuragi said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I've got a good little list of breeders that I'll look to when I am finally in the position to get a puppy. If only rent wasn't so expensive. -_-;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> Cshmidt I've been keeping an eye on your breeding projects already! You seem to do good work with your dogs and they are lovely. : ) Look forward to seeing how you move forward with your program.


I am working with one of Cshmidt’s dogs right now. He is about a year old and a very very nice working dog. Would do well in sport or LE and lives in home with family..and has first time owner!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

mycobraracr said:


> Thank you :grin2: I'm hunting, but not super hard yet for our next stud. Honestly, I'm really focusing on getting some more titles on Kimber. I didn't do much with her last year and that makes me sad. So in April we are trialing for her Police Dog 3. I'm hoping by this fall to do a PDC and PSA1 as well.
> 
> Areli is turning out to be a super nice dog. I really love her. I've always taken Kimber just about everywhere I go, and I've been doing the same with Areli. It's always me and my girls lol. But, I still haven't decided if Areli is going to be my next breeding dog. I've had multiple other breeders, tell me they'd breed her in a heart beat, but I'm still undecided. Areli and I are going to Colorado this week, then we trial for her FO two weeks from today. So the next two weeks will tell me even more about her. She also still needs her health testing done, because I've been slacking lol.
> 
> Trying to stay unbiased is really difficult. I've learned every breeder has a standard. They are not all the same. Some breeders are willing to put up with things that others aren't. No dog is perfect. You always hear people say that. Yet you never hear about the compromises or possibly struggles that some go through. Not to mention every breeder test their dogs differently. Some are willing to look past some things as long as another aspect of the dog is perfect. I have learned through our first two litters, that what I thought I wanted to produce and what I want to produce now are different. I'm learning what I feel is the most important. Now that's a collection of things, but still. One thing I will say for everyone reading this thread. Go to breeders who are honest. At least that way you know what you're really getting.


Your paragraph starting with Trying” is very important to my way of thinking!
To me good breeders must have knowledge of both sides of parents and realistic expectations. A litter will always have a bell curve in key aspects of the dog, ( nerve, temperament, drives, structure, size, pigment, and type), and breeders should always strive to achieve at least the means in their approach. Great breeders,imo, place more emphasis on balance than perfection for the GS, because of the origin of the breed. With our breed there are many roads to Rome, but they must end up in Rome. 
The bell curve will always have some stronger/ some weaker, some larger/some smaller, some higher drive/some lower drive, some major faults/some minor faults, etc. This is why balance is so important, you can never achieve perfection, but you can breed good solid dogs that have foundation traits to be compatible to other good dogs. 
So as Cobrac( Jeremy) says, breeding is a learning process that changes as the dogs you deal with changes.....and at the end of the day balance trumps extremes, or perfection or even my personal likes. ( I have personal likes in color, temperament, drives, structure,etc, but I would never let my personal likes allow me to select or dismiss a dog in breeding, if they won’t be complimentary overallto the breeding. Jmo


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mycobra --- pay attention to what Cliff just said - it will save me a lot of time not having to repeat this .
It is an excellent jumping off point for many discussions.
A good balanced dog will always have a place where he can be used - will always have a place to go.

Cliff , can you help me remember a particular dog that we BOTH liked. I wanted to use him as a stud ,
arrangements made but my timing was off .

he was a Czech import police dog -- we discussed him in active aggression -- sable , strong , owned
by a young American lady -- and a ***** cat in her home and open and tolerant in social settings.

I wanted to provide him as an example to Mycobra -- but ohters , newer members would benefit from
being introduced to him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

carmspack said:


> he was a Czech import police dog -- we discussed him in active aggression -- sable , strong , owned
> by a young American lady -- and a ***** cat in her home and open and tolerant in social settings.
> .


Andy Maly Vah?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

YES

Andy Maly Vah --- it just came to me in a sing songy way -- Andy Andy Maly Vah 

I kept looking for NORBU progeny and here he is a progeny of Norbu's SISTER Nessie - so very interesting pedigree


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

carmspack said:


> YES
> 
> Andy Maly Vah --- it just came to me in a sing songy way -- Andy Andy Maly Vah
> 
> I kept looking for NORBU progeny and here he is a progeny of Norbu's SISTER Nessie - so very interesting pedigree


My Karlo and Castlemaids(Lucia)Gryffon are sons of Andy.


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

As far as West German Showlines I can't recommend NadarK9 enough. Probably the nicest showlines I've seen in terms of temperament, nerves, and good drives. 

I ended up getting a puppy from her working line breeding (we're doing PSA) and he's been the most perfect puppy for me. 

Other breeders I'd recommend:
Wolfstraum
Traumwolfen
T17 
Rebel Yelle 
Uber Dem Bach (love her Mondio Ring 3 female)
Canine Concepts 
IBSO K9

My list constantly changes as I add and subtract.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> I am working with one of Cshmidt’s dogs right now. He is about a year old and a very very nice working dog. Would do well in sport or LE and lives in home with family..and has first time owner!!!


I'm looking for a dog to compete in obedience with. I'm an aspiring dog trainer and would really like to start participating in trials and such. This will be my first German shepherd dog myself, save for the one-year-old WL girl I fostered for a couple of weeks (would have been longer if she didn't have severe separation anxiety/wasn't able to break out of her crate so easily and the rescue was willing to work with us more... >.>; ), so I'm kind of going in blind with what to expect as far as what I want out of a dog. I definitely am looking for a breeder that has consistent dogs and knows their dogs inside and out and can place me with the right puppy. I am quite excited to work with something that has a bit more drive and focus than my aunt's black labs lol.

I had a pretty bad experience with rescuing a puppy from the shelter (lost her to parvo), so I am looking to set myself up for the highest chance of success, and that means finding a breeder that is producing sound, healthy puppies from health checked parents and who know what is going into their puppies and what they will most likely be like as an adult. I know that things don't always go according to plan but I'm doing my best to stack the deck in my favor. :grin2:

Which one is your boy? All of their A litter look really impressive. Like I said, I'm really excited to see where they go with their program. : )


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

AkariKuragi said:


> I'm looking for a dog to compete in obedience with. I'm an aspiring dog trainer and would really like to start participating in trials and such. This will be my first German shepherd dog myself, save for the one-year-old WL girl I fostered for a couple of weeks (would have been longer if she didn't have severe separation anxiety/wasn't able to break out of her crate so easily and the rescue was willing to work with us more... >.>; ), so I'm kind of going in blind with what to expect as far as what I want out of a dog. I definitely am looking for a breeder that has consistent dogs and knows their dogs inside and out and can place me with the right puppy. I am quite excited to work with something that has a bit more drive and focus than my aunt's black labs lol.
> 
> I had a pretty bad experience with rescuing a puppy from the shelter (lost her to parvo), so I am looking to set myself up for the highest chance of success, and that means finding a breeder that is producing sound, healthy puppies from health checked parents and who know what is going into their puppies and what they will most likely be like as an adult. I know that things don't always go according to plan but I'm doing my best to stack the deck in my favor. :grin2:
> 
> Which one is your boy? All of their A litter look really impressive. Like I said, I'm really excited to see where they go with their program. : )


That would be Haru aka Anfang vom Dakonic, he was the blue collar male.  
Anfang vom Dakonic

And thank you Cliff! I appreciate all the time you've put into helping them! I love that boy ^_^


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I would hope most breeders would keep back and work what they produce. I know I look for that in the breeders I use.


Keep back and work themselves. There is a huge difference if you raise, train, take care, compete with a dog from your own breeding versus sending to be titled.


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

*My favorite breeder*

New member to forum:


My favorite GSD breeder, since 1985
Gillettek9 (won't let me post link):gsdhead:
Gene & Brigitte Gillette
St Robert, Missouri


Purchased two from their line (Vom Sterntal) and about to purchase another (my last dog now that I am 73yo and my husband 63yo.


----------

